# Concours : 10 codes Heroes Battle à gagner !



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2009)

Si vous suivez iGeneration (quelle bonne idée... ), vous n'avez pas pu ne pas constater que l'on y organisait des concours régulièrement. Le principe est simple : vous devez être parmi les premiers à répondre à une news, et si c'est le cas, vous remportez un code permettant ensuite de télécharger l'application gratuitement.

Cela marche plutôt très bien, et on a décidé de faire participer les habitués du forum de temps en temps. Les concours continueront à avoir lieu sur le site, mais de temps en temps donc, on offrira uniquement sur les forums quelques codes supplémentaires... 

Pour illustrer concrètement cela, je vous propose de gagner 10 codes pour Heroes Battle, un jeu de duels moderne, uniquement sur Internet. Le jeu fonctionne très bien et peut se révéler prenant : attention donc... 





Le principe est le même que sur le site : *les 10 premières réponses à ce message remportent un code pour télécharger Heroes Battle* !

*Quelques règles :* 
- Un seul message par personne.
- Le code sera envoyé par MP, donc vérifiez votre boite si vous gagnez.
- */!\ Un compte iTunes Store américain est obligatoire ! /!\* Si vous n'en disposez pas, vous pouvez consulter le tutoriel d'iGeneration pour en créer un.
- Si le jeu ne vous intéresse pas, ou que vous l'avez déjà acheté, vous avez le droit d'écrire un message, mais précisez que vous ne voulez pas de code.


Bonne chance ! Et suivez iGeneration si vous voulez gagner d'autres codes rapidement...


----------



## o_toulouse (27 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Je serai content d'essayer ce jeu. Merci a vous.


----------



## digg (27 Juillet 2009)

c'est sympa comme tout !!!


----------



## Deleted member 129124 (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

Je serai aussi ravi de jouer à ce jeu.

Merci


----------



## Disciplus Simplex (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Ce jeux à l'air bien sympathique. D'avance merci pour le code.

Disciplus


----------



## cetici (28 Juillet 2009)

Super, je me ferai un plaisir de l'essayer


----------



## er_mouloud (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

C'est avec plaisir que j'accepte un code...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Enyx (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir, je souhaite volontiers essayer ce jeu. Merci d'avance!


----------



## filochard (28 Juillet 2009)

pourquoi pas...


----------



## Theibaud (28 Juillet 2009)

Très agréable !


----------



## DG33 (28 Juillet 2009)

Moi itoo ? Humm
EDIT : Merci. Et hop : 10 !


----------



## Karybout (28 Juillet 2009)

11 ... :rateau:


----------



## Stalmicmac (28 Juillet 2009)

Ach! raté!


----------



## nicolasf (28 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour votre participation*! 

Ce concours est en effet terminé, suivez iGeneration pour d'autres prochainement... 

Les gagnants recevront le code par message privé dans la journée.


----------



## el Charlot (28 Juillet 2009)

Mais decidement je me reveil toujours trop tard


----------



## DG33 (28 Juillet 2009)

Il m'a fallu le télécharger 2 fois (la 2è est gratuite également) pour le voir apparaitre dans ma liste d'App.
A présent j'enrage de ne pas encore être passé à iPhone OS 3.0...


----------

